# TV Repair



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Does anyone know a good TV repair person/shop? I don't want to spend a lot. It's my kid's TV and it only cost me 200 off Dubizzle. Hate to spend more than that to get the small TV repaired. I live in Arabian Ranches so someone around here would be best.

Thanks.


----------

